# CSV Rectification Turnaround TIme



## sendhilselvam (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi! what is the turn around time for CSV rectification (Name Correction).


----------



## Canad1 (Apr 29, 2019)

It depends on where you submit your application. I applied in October and havent received an outcome yet, so its been almost 8 months. If you submit your application in SA it takes less than 4 months.


----------



## sendhilselvam (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I applied in SouthAfrica and it mention 60working days. where you applied for Name rectification? Does it take this long (3months) for Name Rectifiction?


----------



## Canad1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I applied in October 2018 for the first time and havent received an outcome yet. If you applied in SA you have to follow up with DHA, its not supposed to take that long. I heard some who got responses a few day after following up


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

sendhilselvam said:


> Thanks for the reply. I applied in SouthAfrica and it mention 60working days. where you applied for Name rectification? Does it take this long (3months) for Name Rectifiction?


@Sendhilselvam

if you applied for a rectification here in SA, Please follow up with DHA via their contact centre. my rectification for Passport number on a CSV few years back took 4 weeks, and last year for DOB rectification on a PRP took 4 weeks again. 

i understand that the rectification is done case by case but following up will put you at ease especially if you know you submitted adequate documentation to support your rectification.


----------

